# Swisher sweets and black and mild cigars...



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Are not any good at all bitter and kinda harsh. The swisher sweet had some nice white smoke and burned good but both fell apart towards the end.... i am hopefully going to order me some better ones soon if i can get a humidor built or bought. 

What you guys think of them?


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Generally I stay away from machine made cigars, but I did start smoking them initially. I'm sure there are tons of other members who feel the same!


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Generally I stay away from machine made cigars, but I did start smoking them initially. I'm sure there are tons of other members who feel the same!


Ahem yes i would at least hope so those were not very good. In the beggining the swisher was nice but then towards the end got rough. :blabla:


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> Are not any good at all bitter and kinda harsh. The swisher sweet had some nice white smoke and burned good but both fell apart towards the end.... i am hopefully going to order me some better ones soon if i can get a humidor built or bought.
> 
> What you guys think of them?


I think you will find most people here don't smoke them now but many of us have started with them. I think most don't go with the machine made cigars. 
Since you are just starting can't blame you for trying them but I think you won't go back once you get some good ones under your belt. but if you like them then that is all that matters


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

carpenter said:


> I think you will find most people here don't smoke them now but many of us have started with them. I think most don't go with the machine made cigars.
> Since you are just starting can't blame you for trying them but I think you won't go back once you get some good ones under your belt. but if you like them then that is all that matters


Swisher in the begging was like WOW this is nice then towards the end it sucked like i said already. Yes when i get some better ones i will for sure never go back. These were too small for me!


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

i have had them before but once i started smoking handmades and had a buddy give me one on his boat it tasted like chemicals to me. like i cant describe it other than scotts lawn fertilizer... but thats just me. 

im new to this board but from what i have read so far ( i have read a ton) the people here dont care what you smoke as long as like the previous person said... if you like it then smoke it no body's going to give you crap about it


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

oznation said:


> i have had them before but once i started smoking handmades and had a buddy give me one on his boat it tasted like chemicals to me. like i cant describe it other than scotts lawn fertilizer... but thats just me.
> 
> im new to this board but from what i have read so far ( i have read a ton) the people here dont care what you smoke as long as like the previous person said... if you like it then smoke it no body's going to give you crap about it


yeah but im never wasting my money on that crap ever again!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

If you want to try a very nice machine rolled at a similar price point as SS, give these a try:

La Aurora Principes - Cigars International

OR:

Villiger Export Natural Cigars - ***************.com

The Villiger is available in a Maduro too. Two great little cheap MM stogies. :ss


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> If you want to try a very nice machine rolled at a similar price point as SS, give these a try:
> 
> La Aurora Principes - Cigars International
> 
> ...


Have to ask when the time rolls around for suggestions of good machine made cigars!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

cigar_lover said:


> Have to ask when the time rolls around for suggestions of good machine made cigars!


:noidea:oke::hmm: Just told you about two....


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> :noidea:oke::hmm: Just told you about two....


Yeah but i cant buy them right now its going to be futher down the roads. But i probably should bookmark those.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I started on swisher sweets, I thought the wood tips were the bomb back when i was in highschool. But if i wanted some cigars i would buy them in a pinch. Lots of people start this way and if it is what you can afford and enjoy, buy it. Munimaker, denobli are other machine mades i dont mind. Smoke what you like, the heck with what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't really enjoy swishers or black and milds but if I need a quick smoke ill grab one. But if I'm going to smoke a gas station cigar ill pick up some backwoods which I enjoy


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Can't say that I have ever really smoked one to the end. Nor do I ever want to...


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Can't say that I have ever really smoked one to the end. Nor do I ever want to...


Dont blame you there haha


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> I started on swisher sweets, I thought the wood tips were the bomb back when i was in highschool. But if i wanted some cigars i would buy them in a pinch. Lots of people start this way and if it is what you can afford and enjoy, buy it. Munimaker, denobli are other machine mades i dont mind. Smoke what you like, the heck with what anyone else thinks.


Man I loved wood tipped Swishers as a teen. My uncle has smoked black and milds for years. Wish I could get him turned onto hand rolled cigars.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

For my first cigar, I don't remember what it was a nice BOTL gave ti to me at the local casino after I had a great roll at the craps table. After that, I was lucky enough to walk into a cigar lounge and asked for help. The guy working the bar pointed me toward a few med to mild smokes that were great...and down the slope I went.


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

when I was in welding school many all those years ago (6 to be exact haha) i had a friend who would take a black and mild and take out all the filler and then pull this cardboard piece of paper thing out of it and then put the filler back in and then smoke it..... i have no clue what he was doing and still dont.... any enlightenment on why he did this?


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> If you want to try a very nice machine rolled at a similar price point as SS, give these a try:
> 
> La Aurora Principes - Cigars International
> 
> ...


Wow I gotta try that out!


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

If you like flavored cigars, have you tryed any from Acid? An order of magnitude better than most machine made


----------



## gravebelly (Apr 17, 2011)

I smoked Black n Milds and other machine mades before going to hand rolled full time :ranger: I even smoked a pipe for a while ipe: In all honesty no more machine made for me hopefully. I tried a tin of 10 of these for 4 bucks St. Luis Rey Pequenos - Tin of 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com a while back. To my surprise very enjoyable and great for a car trip smoke. they actually burn very slow and there are others out ther that come in tin pack. I would have got more but did not know what to expect. I can confirm to everyone looking for a cigar during a car trip but only has 20 to 30 minutes to burn one this is it! I cant imagine what aregular cigar size would taste like in this brand. I must say I forgot at times that I was smoking something so small as it burned very slow and had a great cigar taste med-mild. I was shocked at how slow it burned and enjoyment I got out of the whole tin of 10. If you notice there are others in the picture link above. If any of those are like the St. Luis Rey Pequenos then you wont be disappointed. I hope in the future to try them all.

Also a cheap hand roll is the makers choice from cigars international. Go to MMAO (Make me an offer) and you can get them cheaper then retail price. I got 2 bundles of them a while back. They are not the greatest but better then machine rolls for a decent price. They a similiar to black n milds but I think they are better. Yiou can get natural or vanilla (I think). Maker's Choice - Cigars International choice

I scored the Natural 2-fer (5.0" x 36) 50 cigars for 60 cents each not bad for car ride cigars. Make me an offer MMAO link and go to browse. Type in what you want to make an offer on. Sometimes they will accept your offer sometimes they will not. You get 3 offers on each product. Best thing to do is to see what price they are charging and offer less then half. You will get an email saying your offer was accepted or you can check your offer history and it will say accepted or cold if it is not accepted. I took advantage over the weekend due to free shipping through Monday. Make Me an Offer

Then I learned about the devil site cigarbid.com and have got some great deals on there. You can pick up some good 2 to 4 dollar sticks that will last for a long time. I puff on a 5 vegas gold no.1 (7.5 x 54) or bullion size (6.0 x 60) every morning and if I dont finish it then I clip it with my cutter and burn it on and off all day during work. I hate doing this though as I put it in small tubberware container with lid which is more hassle. A stogie left clipped in a car will smell horriable imo and is a no no for me.

Some of the cigars that come in tin that I would like to try in the future if anyone else has tried them let me know what you think. Also if anyone has a stash of little cigars in tins and want to do some trading for regular cigars PM me and we will talk:

Gispert Cortos could win a tin of 10 little cigars for 3 to 5 bucks (Never Tried)
Gispert Cortos - Tin of 10 - CigarBid.com

QE2 Ruffians (I really would like to try love the name lol)
QE2 Ruffians - Tin of 8 - CigarBid.com

Cuban Honeys Cherry tin of 10 (never tried)
Cuban Honeys Cherry - Tin of 10 - CigarBid.com

H. Uppman Vintage Cameroon Minis - Tin of 8 cigars (never tried)
H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Minis - Tin of 8 Cigars - CigarBid.com

Montecristo White Montes Tin of 8 (Never tried)
Montecristo White Montes - Tin of 8 - CigarBid.com

Trinidad Maduro Trini Petities Tin of 7 (Never Tried)
Trinidad Maduro Trini Petites - Tin of 7 - CigarBid.com

Tatiana Tin Vanilla Tin of 10 (Never Tried)
Tatiana Tin Vanilla - Tin of 10 - CigarBid.com

Happy smoking guys/gals! Happy M-Day to all soilders and there families.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

oznation said:


> when I was in welding school many all those years ago (6 to be exact haha) i had a friend who would take a black and mild and take out all the filler and then pull this cardboard piece of paper thing out of it and then put the filler back in and then smoke it..... i have no clue what he was doing and still dont.... any enlightenment on why he did this?


Supposedly, the extra tobacco paper / cardboard "contains the cancer" in the B&M. However, I'm pretty sure it's there to help the cigar keep its shape in shipping and burn better. Removing it is supposed to make the smoke smoother and "less harmful."


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

chu2 said:


> Supposedly, the extra tobacco paper / cardboard "contains the cancer" in the B&M. However, I'm pretty sure it's there to help the cigar keep its shape in shipping and burn better. Removing it is supposed to make the smoke smoother and "less harmful."


Oh i see. Bumping my oldest thread O.O


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

chu2 said:


> Supposedly, the extra tobacco paper / cardboard "contains the cancer" in the B&M. However, I'm pretty sure it's there to help the cigar keep its shape in shipping and burn better. Removing it is supposed to make the smoke smoother and "less harmful."


Correct... this is commonly referred to as "freaking" the cigar. Also, I didn't know people actually smoked Swisher Sweets with tobacco still in them. You learn something new every day :frog:.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

I kind of liked them when I first started, now they taste completely unpalatable.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Fatboy501 said:


> I didn't know people actually smoked Swisher Sweets with tobacco still in them. You learn something new every day :frog:.


+1. They sell them next to the blunt wraps for a reason.

Side note, isn't there something a little shady about selling cigar rolling papers, without selling raw tobacco to put in it?


----------



## Stranger929 (Jan 21, 2011)

That was the first review of a Swisher Sweet I think I've ever seen! Kudos! :smokin:


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Grave--try some CAO MX2 daggers or Partagas Black Prontos or 601 Red Guapitos.

You won't look back.


----------

